
This privacy activist has just won an enormous victory against U.S. surveillance - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/monkey-cage/wp/2015/10/06/this-privacy-activist-has-just-won-an-enormous-victory-against-u-s-surveillance-heres-how/
======
GeorgeOrr
I have to wonder how much this was influenced by Snowden's revelations about
the extent to which the NSA was vacuuming up data.

It must have been on the EU courts mind.

